# Tabbing for the Civil PE Exam



## dkinzl1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Would appreciate detailed list of how some of you tabbed the CERM, HCM and AASHTO Green Book.

Thanks, Don


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 19, 2009)

dkinzl1 said:


> Would appreciate detailed list of how some of you tabbed the CERM, HCM and AASHTO Green Book.
> Thanks, Don


I used the shaggy method

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?s=&amp;amp...t&amp;p=6583876

two years later I still have the tabs in my CERM.


----------



## MechGuy (Nov 19, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> I used the shaggy method
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?s=&amp;amp...t&amp;p=6583876
> 
> two years later I still have the tabs in my CERM.


We need to pin this so all the groups can see it and take heed!


----------



## yatkins (Nov 23, 2009)

I only tabbed specific equations and tables I used frequently during my preparations. For example - the Darcy friction equation, the soil classification table, etc... I started tabbing a week or so before the exam. Post-it makes some nice tabs that are semi permanent. They are more durable than flags but can still be removed, and you can write on them directly with no paper inserts.


----------



## Shaggy (Nov 23, 2009)

I used the shaggy method too.


----------



## civil_engr05 (Nov 23, 2009)

Shaggy said:


> I used the shaggy method too.


I also used this method. I found it to be the most organized way of doing it. Of course, its all for nothing if you don't get very familiar with the book and what the chapters entail.


----------



## Shaggy (Nov 23, 2009)

Its funny... I have actually added some tabs to my references since the exam. Stuff that wasn't important for the test, but I use it at work from time to time... now have tabs. I have gone tabbin' crazy.


----------



## nojo (Nov 24, 2009)

One thing I found helpful on the CERM was to tab the letters in both the Glossary and the Index. It made it so that if I didn't know something I could look it up very quickly


----------



## NEED2009 (Dec 4, 2009)

i tabbed every page


----------

